# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  World Of Warcraft Free

## eri_info

Per ata qe jane te interesuar qe te provojne serverin e WoW tek ABISSNET 
po ju jap 10 register key per tu regjistruar qe te merrni account :



- e989cda5cf55dfc065885aa2706b0eed0dbcc1e5 
- 865545cdc5aa14fb07a69eb557277c15687dc473 
- aeede393bf27ac918d9a0d6c85395eda6659e388 
- f1d1f83ab5402afbbe328650d537660f31d5fbb8 
- a6bfb74b0ab55bc2b98cea3490702e8f45e503a3 
- eb00c402f8d22e56a8c6c46565bf0293c4ea95ef 
- fd1e33a3643501fe139aa49802921cfc09e57b62 
- c374d636df703349ae63e19c5575cac7b5cf91aa 
- e8cbd9d2c98fbdcbcc19030e6010512eba701c91 
- 02785ef88e27c4461106ee02dabd0b96874c447f 
- bf6edbafa5f0fe3ecef2ed98210b9a41e25e0fd1 


Disa nga lojtaret e serverit te Abissnet-it po shkojne tek level 30 dhe po ecin goxha mire. 
Bashkohuni dhe ju me WoW .

Vizitoni  wow.abisssnet.al

----------

